# Make'em breed?!



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Can someone tell me step by step how to make my reds and posibly caribe breed, I know nothing about this area of piranha keeping, is there a certain time I have to do it to?

thanx


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

-Moved to Piranha Husbandry-
I dont think you will find all the answers, the step by step to breeding cariba seems to be in the hands of a few and not for public viewing.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There are many references here in this forum on helping your piranas breed and spawn for you. Check them out.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

As for growing the money tree. No ones loosed lips about this one.


----------

